# 12'' x 36'' lathe countershaft pulley prints and pictures



## fast67ford (Oct 5, 2013)

I just wanted to share the new 4 step pulley i made for my atlas lathe; i carved this one out of a slug of 7" 1045 steel i had around the shop. I put my prints up in case anybody wants to see them. 





IMG_20131005_141305 by fast_67ford, on Flickr





IMG_20131005_141225 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131005_141318 by fast_67ford, on Flickr





IMG_20131005_141354 by fast_67ford, on Flickr


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 5, 2013)

nice job the pull look great


----------



## caveBob (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice job on the pulley fast67ford, kudos. Thanks also for the prints... looks like a winter project to me, hopefully.

If you don't mind me asking, what program did you use to draw it up with? The PDFs you posted are really cool in that you can hide the "layers"? if that's what they are. I've never seen that before, but then again all I have is SketchUp...


----------



## fast67ford (Oct 6, 2013)

The program is autodesk inventor, i have a free student version while i'm in school. Vary easy program to use.


----------

